# Pdi Check List



## jps (Feb 20, 2010)

Can somebody tell me where I can find this PDI check list I've been reading about? I assumed it was somewhere on this site.

Thanks Looking to buy a new Outback next couple weeks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is the PDF I put together from a few other PDI's

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Master%20PDI.pdf

Give yourself at least 2-3 hours to complete. Don't bring kids...they will get bored and distract you from the task at hand.


----------



## jps (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks so much, this looks great--just what I need.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jps said:


> Thanks so much, this looks great--just what I need.


No problem...hope it helps!!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I think every dealer should offer a free night of camping nearby when you buy a new camper and should supply the things you need to get started. Cost to them would be about $100 but would be a great selling point. The dealer we bought our camper from is only 2 miles from a nice county Campground. They could do a PDI, the help you get hooked up and follow you to the campground and help you get set up. then the next morning meet you back at the campground to see if there is any other problems. All we got was a 20amp/30amp adapter and an extra sewer hose connector. they also allowed us 20% off of anything we needed to get started. Could have gotten more things but as a new camper I didn't know what I did need.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Lmbevard said:


> I think every dealer should offer a free night of camping nearby when you buy a new camper and should supply the things you need to get started. Cost to them would be about $100 but would be a great selling point. The dealer we bought our camper from is only 2 miles from a nice county Campground. They could do a PDI, the help you get hooked up and follow you to the campground and help you get set up. then the next morning meet you back at the campground to see if there is any other problems. All we got was a 20amp/30amp adapter and an extra sewer hose connector. they also allowed us 20% off of anything we needed to get started. Could have gotten more things but as a new camper I didn't know what I did need.


Lakeshore had us all set up when we arrived on a Sunday (they were closed) I know where the key to the trailer was...we pack stuff from our truck and settled in. Strange camping in a dealers lot, but it worked for us. They even had 4 cold soda's and a few candy bars in the frig for us.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Here's another PDI checklist:

http://members.cox.net/agkcpa/pdi.htm


----------

